# New Intake Manifold with Tumble flaps by HGP



## KRL_UK (Jan 17, 2009)

Lifted from the HGP performance uprades for the Golf R:


Aluminum intake manifold
with increased volume and funnels. The tumble flaps are taken from the original Seriensaugrohr. The intake manifold is designed for maximum performance and pressure. Suitable for original or 70mm throttle 


























Here is the link for the full upgrade options:
http://www.hgp-turbo.de/vw/golf6r20.html

The prices do look exessive though, couple of examples - 1450 Euros for an uprated HPFP and 340 Euros for a cam follower!!!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Was about time...

Looks awesome.

And again,pricing is VERY important.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

Wow, $2300usd?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

blackvento36 said:


> Wow, $2300usd?


 that's all?


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

MFZERO said:


> that's all?


Oops, I forgot where I was......there is alot of ballers in here.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

blackvento36 said:


> Oops, I forgot where I was......there is alot of ballers in here.


 :laugh:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Too expensive for my blood.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Having a look at that tuner's page it a complete package for the TFSI engine
up to 440+ bhp, with IC and piping upgrades, two (two ?) different pump options
and TWO different injector options, both with OEM spray pattern and 40 to 60% more flow..

Impressive stuff, but WAAAAAYYYy to expensive for ANYONE to buy.

Especially since the whole package is worth 18000+ Euro. :screwy:

I wouldn't mind using some of the stuff there though...if it was "normally priced".


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

blackvento36 said:


> Oops, I forgot where I was......there is alot of ballers in here.


:beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Price nice, pretty expensive!

Awesome design for sure!

Cheers,

Beto


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

KRL_UK said:


> Suitable for original or 70mm throttle


Audi S4 throttle body.
Still plastic though which means you have not solved the issue. Whatever the case for 446PS 

€ 18.000 = 23,919 USD
That is ALOT of money for what most people are doing with an APR Stage 3 kit and some extras for under 10,000 USD!

BTW this looks alot like Donato's manifold...


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

I was hoping you would chime in Issam.

Wanted to hear your opinion about the individual parts, not as much the whole
package which of course is over priced (but that is what ALL German tuners do btw)

So is the RS4 TB compatible ?I though there aren't any compatible TB's to suit our engine,
unless that was referring to metal ones.I wouldn't mind getting a plastic 70mm TB.
Haven't had any issues with mine so far.

Also, what about the intake and exhaust manifolds ?I think there was too much work put into them just to reach 446 bhp, which could be done with a 2871R.What is the reasoning behind all this development you think ?

Btw, i don't see any rods in the package...Does that mean they rate the R rods up to or more than 450 bhp ??


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

GolfRS said:


> So is the RS4 TB compatible ?I though there aren't any compatible TB's to suit our engine,
> unless that was referring to metal ones.I wouldn't mind getting a plastic 70mm TB.
> Haven't had any issues with mine so far.


The S4 throttle body can be compatible if you know what you are doing but you still end up with a plastic plate which is prone to cracking and causing failures down the road. 


GolfRS said:


> Also, what about the intake and exhaust manifolds ?I think there was too much work put into them just to reach 446 bhp, which could be done with a 2871R.What is the reasoning behind all this development you think ?


Exhaust manifold is overly complex. Looks very similar to one Don did 5-6 years ago:









As for the intake manifold, I like the concept, simple and just looks like the OEM aluminum one found on the prototype motors but with a larger plenum. I am not sure how well it will flow compared to SEM's up and coming unit but I am willing to put my money on SEM for this one 



GolfRS said:


> Btw, i don't see any rods in the package...Does that mean they rate the R rods up to or more than 450 bhp ??


Even if they are , I wouldnt trust them beyond 400bhp regardless of what X tuner has to say. 1 boost spike and you are looking @ a very expensive replacement. Unlike the regular Golf's the R20's have that nice little transfer box infront of cylinder 4 , bad connecting rod exit could result in replacing that case which I would imagine will not be very cheap.


----------



## KRL_UK (Jan 17, 2009)

Agree this is massively overpriced and as Golf RS has already said this is what all German Tuners tend to do. In the UK MTM charge just over £1000 for a stage 1 remap.

I do really like the look of the intake manifold though which is why I posted it here as I have not seen any on the market yet with tumble flaps included.


----------



## KRL_UK (Jan 17, 2009)

GolfRS said:


> Btw, i don't see any rods in the package...Does that mean they rate the R rods up to or more than 450 bhp ??


REVO in the UK quote the S3 internals as being good for 420 BHP which is why they sell their stage 3 GT3071R kit without the need for pistons/rods. If the R20 has the same internals as the S3 perhaps this is why they are not needed.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Issam Abed said:


> Even if they are , I wouldnt trust them beyond 400bhp regardless of what X tuner has to say. 1 boost spike and you are looking @ a very expensive replacement. Unlike the regular Golf's the R20's have that nice little transfer box infront of cylinder 4 , bad connecting rod exit could result in replacing that case which I would imagine will not be very cheap.


I would love to have to worry about a tcase, to bad i dont have one:banghead:
But either way my new I-Beam DMForged rods will hold whatever boost i throw at them.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

IMAN973 said:


> I would love to have to worry about a tcase, to bad i dont have one:banghead:
> But either way my new I-Beam DMForged rods will hold whatever boost i throw at them.


I'm planning on rods for my car!

:thumbup:


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

BETOGLI said:


> I'm planning on rods for my car!
> 
> :thumbup:


Send an email over to Issam at INA or just pm me and ill set up a package deal for you.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

IMAN973 said:


> Send an email over to Issam at INA or just pm me and ill set up a package deal for you.



Hi IMAN973,

I just PM'd Isaam, Thank you very much!

Best regards,

Beto


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi IMAN973,
> 
> I just PM'd Isaam, Thank you very much!
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

IMAN973 said:


> :thumbup:


Thanks for your help IMAN973!


----------



## Britishav8tor (May 8, 2007)

400HP through the front wheels ? and 18K price tag - its nice to dream and all but for that kinda scratch you can trade in the fuhrer's car and buy a new-used Yuppie M3! Just sayin!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> € 18.000 = 23,919 USD


 *Thats a bit aggressive no ? *


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> *Thats a bit aggressive no ? *


 just a bit....


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> just a bit....


 Welcome in my little world  
I bought a lot from you guys overthere and on balance, I pay in Euro what you pay in Dollar  (shipping + customs (approx.+ 23%!!) means $=€. Nevertheless, yes...hgp is quiet expensive!!! 

I asked them for even higher flowing injectors. 60% more ist still not a 500hp injector he?!


----------

